# new PM mini mill construction pics



## PeterT (Sep 1, 2019)

Its not often you get to see factory construction shots of hobby machines. Its not all encompassing but kind of interesting nonetheless. Happens to be a newer model mini mill, smaller than the RF-45 style, to be distributed by PM (Precision Mathews). When you see the steps involved & material usage, its amazing they sell for for what they do. Can you imagine if that was built here?

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...uring-pics-from-the-factory-to-look-at.79064/


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 1, 2019)

Hey, those are all great. Thanks. Very interesting.

Have you seen the Little Machine Shop ones?

https://littlemachineshop.com/Info/... Tour China&Qif=PICT0307.JPG&Qiv=thumbs&Qis=M


----------

